# 45-70



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

What are you shooting in you 45-70 , and what kind of groups are you getting?


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

one3 said:


> What are you shooting in you 45-70 , and what kind of groups are you getting?


Leverevolution and about an inch and half at 100. My brother shoots Federal Fusions in his and hits about 2 in. at 100. Can't find the Fusions anymore so he went to Winchesters at about the same group but $20 cheaper per box.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Hornandy Leverevolution shoot best out of my 45-70. 325 grain. In a lead sled it will shoot 1" to 1 1/2" groups.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Hornady 300 gr HP and 50 grains of IMR 4198. Around 1" group at 50 yds in the lead sled!!!!

Only 1 season and 1 deer with an encore pro hunter and weathershield barrel.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Misdirection said:


> Hornandy Leverevolution shoot best out of my 45-70. 325 grain. In a lead sled it will shoot 1" to 1 1/2" groups.


Thank you for your reply


----------



## Dirtyworm (May 3, 2013)

What kinda scopes are you using ? I got a Henery Wildlife Edition thinking just using open sights ... as my typical shot is 75 and in ...


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Bushnell Banner 3x9x40. Nothing fancy, works as intended.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Dirtyworm said:


> What kinda scopes are you using ? I got a Henery Wildlife Edition thinking just using open sights ... as my typical shot is 75 and in ...


If you can still see the open sights then they are good, I can no longer see the sights and the target both clearly at the same time, so I have to use a scope. I shoot a Nikon BDC, clearest scope I have found for me. And I love the BDC and Nikons "Spot On' computer site. Just put in the type of ammo, bullet weight and zero distance and it will give you the hold on for every distance out to 400 yards at each of the 7 power settings. I wouldn't shoot the 45-70 that far but the chart will tell you which of the 4 dots in the scope to hold dead on and how high you are holding over at that distance. Works fine in open country but in Ohio's woods and brush not as useful because you usually don't have time to look at a chart when a buck is running down the hollow in thick woods. That's where the open sights shine brightest.


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

one3 said:


> What are you shooting in you 45-70 , and what kind of groups are you getting?


What kind of ammo are you using and what kind of groups are you getting?


----------

